# Help & Support Forum on VM



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

This has now been down since yesterday. Anybody know out about it?


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

I was on a few times yesterday throughout the day and it's still working fine now. Are you sure there's nothing wrong your end?


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Well if there is something wrong here that is the only website or forum that I can't access. Even from the link on the home page all I get is the waiting message. This also happens on a newly formatted and freshly installed xp machine that I have here for a client. Perhaps VM have blacklisted me!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Access fine here.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've been in and out (so to speak) many times a day during the past week and not had a problem at all.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I am at a loss here. I can obviously read and publish to this forum and all of the others BUT not the VM H&S - just says waiting and only lets me sometimes see the beginning of a page but that is all.

My laptop is doing exactly the same thing! Will now reboot router to see if that helps.

So having rebooted modem and router and tried with IE9 on laptop and desktop I simply cannot access the help and support form at all.

Will see what happens over the weekend and maybe phone them on Monday!

Cheers All


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

FWIW, I'm on there right now.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

brightonjohn said:


> Well, I am at a loss here. I can obviously read and publish to this forum and all of the others BUT not the VM H&S - just says waiting and only lets me sometimes see the beginning of a page but that is all.
> 
> My laptop is doing exactly the same thing! Will now reboot router to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


Have you been banned!?


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

OzSat said:


> Have you been banned!?


Well, if I have it's from the whole of the H&S Forum - can't even follow the link from the virgin media home page!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It would say if you had been banned. You would only see the notice and none of the forums.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

are you the same brightonjohn over there? if so i just sent you a pm

it also looks like they think you were in a while ago...
Date Last Visited 
03-06-2011 16:40


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Well I can see that you have sent me something over there but that link won't open either.

No need to worry chaps - clearly something very local but not machine specific.

It can wait.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

interesting they thought you'd got in earlier.


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder if this has anything to do with it: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/03/virgin_media_routing_problem/


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

beeswax said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with it: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/03/virgin_media_routing_problem/


Ah - very interesting - especially as I can't follow the link high lighted 'forum thread' or, at least, not beyond the heading for the first message in this thread.


----------



## beeswax (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have any smartphones or iDevices that you can try accessing the VM forum on? If you are suffering from a routing issue, it should affect all devices regardless of OS and browser.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

beeswax said:


> Do you have any smartphones or iDevices that you can try accessing the VM forum on? If you are suffering from a routing issue, it should affect all devices regardless of OS and browser.


Thanks for this suggestion. I tried the link on the iPad this morning and it worked fine. BUT then so it also does now from the PC so that kind of nails it now as having been a routing issue.

Thanks for all the support folks. We may not always agree with each other but we're always there to help each other.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

brightonjohn said:


> Thanks for all the support folks. We may not always agree with each other but we're always there to help each other.


I wouldn't agree with that!


----------

